
Ariadna – Opensource geocoder for OSM data - Gen1us2k
https://github.com/maddevsio/ariadna
======
trekking101
What inspired you to start this project? There are numerous open source
geocoders and the core problem isn't the software anyway, it's data. I'm often
perplexed by people spending time building new things thinking they've
uncovered/solved something when researching/talking with others who have
domain experience would quickly reveal there may not be a there there.

~~~
Gen1us2k
I need to solve a few problems for my city: 1\. Search crossroads 2\. Search
pair of lat/lon from non structured text 3\. Possibility to add a custom data

And it was my inspiration to create yet another geocoder.

~~~
chippy
Love the itch scratching motive! Crossroads and intersections is a nice idea -
they are used quite a lot in American cities, from casual observation "at the
corner of Pine and Union".

I imagine in some countries with different addressing systems, road
intersections may be a primary means of locating things.

------
tuukkah
I wonder how this compares to Pelias which supports autocomplete based on
OpenStreetMap, OpenAddresses, GeoNames and Who's on First:
[http://pelias.io](http://pelias.io)

~~~
vidarh
In fact, one of them seems to have taken part of the other ones description
and modified it slightly.

EDIT: Codebases appears to be entirely different though (Node.js vs Go)

~~~
Gen1us2k
I took a pelias README, because I had a low english skills when I've done it.
BTW README needs to be updated and I think that I'll update it soon

~~~
vidarh
That's understandable. I wouldn't worry about it other than that it made it
superficially look like they were related.

------
nl
What does this do that Nominatim[1] doesn't?

[1]
[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Nominatim](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Nominatim)

~~~
vidarh
Good question.. Based on my experience with Nominatim I really, really hope
the answer would be that it imports faster/uses less space (to be clear: I
have no idea if it does - but imports and the sheer data volume have been my
biggest pain point with Nominatim)

~~~
Gen1us2k
Ariadna can search crossroads :)

------
pella
other:
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Search_engines](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Search_engines)

